# Intel AC9462 bluetooth unrecognised



## splenetico (May 19, 2022)

I am running 13.1-RELEASE

My system has a PCI card with an AC9462 Wifi/bluetooth chip

The bluetooth device shows up in usbconfig as ugen0.3:


```
# usbconfig show_ifdrv 
ugen0.1: <Intel XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1.0: uhub0: <Intel XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1>
ugen0.2: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
ugen0.2.0: ukbd0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.11, addr 1>
ugen0.2.1: ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.11, addr 1>
ugen0.2.2: uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.11, addr 1>
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0aaa> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```

but it doesn't get identified as ubt0: as it should be. Result: no bluetooth for me.

What's happening here? Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## YuriiZ (Jun 11, 2022)

does your wireless card(module) AC9462 successfully work in 13.1-RELEASE  ?
is it laptop or pc ?


----------



## sidetone (Jun 11, 2022)

My Bluetooth usb dongle shows something similar. `ubt` doesn't show from that output, but it shows with a more verbose argument.

Try: `usbconfig -d 0.3 -v | egrep -i "(ubt|class)"`. `vendor` and `class` can be added to the `grep` argument, for hardware that shows the name instead of the vendor and product id. `ugen` can also be added, to show the similar line that comes out in the regular `usbconfig` message.

Something plugged in to a usb would show up on ugen. That's a card. I thought that `pciconf -lv` would show that. Maybe it acts as its own usb hub; hubs show up as ugen too.


----------



## YuriiZ (Jun 11, 2022)

i'm asking no about bluetooth
what about wifi?









						Intel WLAN AC9462 on 13.0-RC2
					

hi everyone.  laptop: Xiaomi RedmiBook 13 JYU4213CN i've got intel AC9462 wifi module on this laptop Hardware ID  (from aida64)                PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_02F0&SUBSYS_02A48086&REV_00  it's not working, i wish BG mode only (AC isn't implemented yet).  FreeBSD 13.0-RC2 # cat /boot/loader.conf...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




issue is still opened for that wifi card





						245304 – iwm(4): Add support for Intel 9462 (iwm) wireless devices
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				





			WiFi/Iwlwifi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

